# Moving to Vancouver



## joaneym (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi. 
I am moving to Vancouver next year on a TWP.
I would be grateful if anyone has advice on where would be a convenient place to live for work in UBC hospital....and any good elementary schools in the same area.
There is a possibility I will work in Vancouver General hospital after 1 year.
Many thanks.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

joaneym said:


> Hi.
> I am moving to Vancouver next year on a TWP.
> I would be grateful if anyone has advice on where would be a convenient place to live for work in UBC hospital....and any good elementary schools in the same area.
> There is a possibility I will work in Vancouver General hospital after 1 year.
> Many thanks.


this all depends on what type of living you want, how big the place needs to be and your budget.


----------



## joaneym (Sep 15, 2012)

belcher said:


> this all depends on what type of living you want, how big the place needs to be and your budget.


We would like a house with a garden and 3/4 bedrooms ideally. Not sure re budget but probably $2000- $3000 per month. 

Thanks.


----------



## canadabliss (Jul 29, 2012)

joaneym said:


> Hi.
> I am moving to Vancouver next year on a TWP.
> I would be grateful if anyone has advice on where would be a convenient place to live for work in UBC hospital....and any good elementary schools in the same area.
> There is a possibility I will work in Vancouver General hospital after 1 year.
> Many thanks.


Hi joaneym,

I live at UBC and we rent a townhome (2 bed + den) for UBC staff and faculty for about $2000. We don't have patio, neither balcony.

The best place to check UBC rentals and it's prices will be to search vancouver craigslist, vancouver, BC all housing classifieds "UBC" - craigslist

There will be 2 choiced for you in terms of schools:
Uhill or Acadia elementary, depending on the place you would be renting.

If you asking about secondary, than Uhill secondary is the only choice.

You can check rankings for those schools here
University Hill Elementary Vancouver British Columbia Academic school ranking

If you ever need an assistance for your visa/permit or if you wish to apply for Permanent Residency you are welcome to visit my site.

Canadabliss Immigration
Immigration to Canada


----------

